# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Concord trimax ili Romer isofix?

## Adrijana

Ima li netko iskustva s ovim sjedalicama?
Kupili smo Peugeot 307 SW koji ima isofix pa smo sad u nedoumici oko sjedalice. Trenutno imamo Maxi Cosi Priori grupa 1 od 9 do 13 kg. Budući da ju je Lara težinom i visinom prerasla vrijeme nam je za novu. 
Concord trimax nema isofix ali je od 9 do 36 kg (ima svoje remenje, ne veže se remenom od auta dijete), što bi mi se više isplatilo nego kupiti onu od 9 do 18 (tu bi svakako uzeli Romer isofix).
U totalnoj smo nedoumici. :/

----------


## ana.m

Mi imamo concorde trimax i prezadovoljni smo njome. Janko je u njoj uvijek miran, brzo zaspe čak i na kračim relacijama, Nije od sintetičkih materijala nego od pamuka tako da je i ugodna. Ma super je. Sviđa mi se i njihova stranica i njihovi crash testovi. I ima na leđima kao dvije rupe tako da se po ljeti kad je vruće dijete ne znoji previe u njoj. Mi je imamo od 7. mjeseca 2005. i kupili smo ju u Sloveniji. Tada je baš bila i na sniženju.

----------


## Ancica

> Ima li netko iskustva s ovim sjedalicama?
> Kupili smo Peugeot 307 SW koji ima isofix pa smo sad u nedoumici oko sjedalice. Trenutno imamo Maxi Cosi Priori grupa 1 od 9 do 13 kg.


Nije mi jasno, Maxi Cosi Priori je namijenjen za grupu I a ona je OK do 18 kg? Zar Lara ima vec 18 kg?

----------


## Adrijana

Postoji Maxi Cosi Priori grupa 1 od 9 do 13 kg (takvu mi imamo) i Priori XP (te su od 9 do 18 kg).

----------


## Adrijana

Naša sjedalica je stara 5 god. (dobila sam ju od sestre i ne mogu takvu više ni naći na internetu), ali u papirima piše 9-13 a možda je i štamparska greška. Uglavnom Larina glava je dosta iznad sjedalice, a i prilično je uništena pa bi rado kupili novu.

----------


## Ancica

Kupite novu.

----------


## Adrijana

Ma i kupujemo novu, samo sam htjela čuti koja je bolja. :/

----------


## lidac2004

koja je to od 9-13 kg?
ja sad gledam na njihovu stranicu ( http://www.maxi-cosi.com/) i sve priori sjedalice (priori XP, prioriFix i prioriSPS) su od 9-18 kg.

kaj ima i neka jos?

iskreno, prvi put cujem za sjedalicu od 9-13 kg pa zato pitam  :/ .

----------


## Adrijana

Ma i meni je čudno ali imam samo jedan papir na kojem piše 9-13  :/ , ali sjedalica izgleda točno kao ova od 9-18. Izgleda da je štamparska greška.
Ali sjedalica nam je svakako stara pa nas ide nova.
Odlučili smo se za Concord.  :Smile:

----------


## litala

mi imamo concord unimax i zadovoljni smo  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Adrijana, super izbor.  :D

----------


## ana.m

> mi imamo concord unimax i zadovoljni smo


A nije li ultimax  :? .
Još postoji i trimax, baboo i još jedna....

----------


## Adrijana

Mi kupujemo trimax , ta je od 9 do 36 kg .
Evo link:http://www.pikapolonica.com/index.ph...concord_trimax

----------


## ana.m

Adrijana i mi smo u pikapolonici kupili naš trimax  :Wink:

----------


## Adrijana

Sad su na akciji i kad još dobimo povrat poreza super nam se isplati. A Ormož nam je 20 km odavde. Ne znam da li uopće ima u Hrvatskoj za kupiti Concord sjedalica. Navodno budu ih imali u kiki u Zg (6.4. se otvara).

----------


## Adrijana

E da, ima ih u Neckermannovom katalogu Moja beba.

----------


## lidac2004

> Sad su na akciji i kad još dobimo povrat poreza super nam se isplati. A Ormož nam je 20 km odavde. Ne znam da li uopće ima u Hrvatskoj za kupiti Concord sjedalica. Navodno budu ih imali u kiki u Zg (6.4. se otvara).


mislim da ih ima u onom bebinom (ili djecjem) svijetu u dubravi, na okretistu.
dosta su skuplje od drugih autosjedalica.

----------


## ana.m

> Adrijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad su na akciji i kad još dobimo povrat poreza super nam se isplati. A Ormož nam je 20 km odavde. Ne znam da li uopće ima u Hrvatskoj za kupiti Concord sjedalica. Navodno budu ih imali u kiki u Zg (6.4. se otvara).
> 
> 
> mislim da ih ima u onom bebinom (ili djecjem) svijetu u dubravi, na okretistu.
> dosta su skuplje od drugih autosjedalica.


Je istina je, ali imaju samo jednu izloženu a ti si onda naručuješ iz kataloga  i moraš čekati da oni to naruče i puno je skuplje nego kod nas  :/ !

----------


## Adrijana

Cijena ove moje trimax je 150 eur bez povrata poreza.

----------


## Noa

Ne znam kakva je o stolica al sam pročitala da je ukupna ocjena sigurnosti za tu Trimax concord stolicu 2 ili ti ga dovoljan :/ , a ostale solice imju ocjenu 3-4?! Ne znam, ja sam jučer u TL kupila Bebe confort 9-35 sa pojasima na stolici, a kasnije se može pretvoriti u booster. Imaju više boja, mi kupili modru s plavim, prekrasna je , 1299,99 kn.  :D

----------


## Janoccka

Cure koje imate Concord trimax i Bebe confort 9-36kg, jel imaju te autosjedalice iza crvenu kopču za fiksiranje pojasa?

----------


## Ariana

bebe confort ima, cvenu za fiksiranje pojasa za djecu od 18-36, i crvenu za fiksiranje sjedalice za djecu od 9-18. Dakle ima dvije crvene kopčr.

----------


## ana.m

> Cure koje imate Concord trimax i Bebe confort 9-36kg, jel imaju te autosjedalice iza crvenu kopču za fiksiranje pojasa?


Concord trimax ima crvenu kopču samo kaj ne izgleda klasično tj. nije onak na onoj špagici nego je na samoj sjedalici.

----------


## taceki

Zna netko gdje ima novijih testova u vezi sa sjedalicama?

----------


## Janoccka

Hvala   :Wink:  Bitno mi je da mogu fiksirati pojas kada se koristi kao autosjedalica sa vlastitim pojasevima.
Btw. puno autosjedalica 9-18 kg (Mayi Cosi, Brevi, ....) ima kopču na autosjedalici a ne na špagici!

----------


## Amalthea

> Btw. puno autosjedalica 9-18 kg (Mayi Cosi, Brevi, ....) ima kopču na autosjedalici a ne na špagici!


Da, Brevi ima ali fiksira - mda.... koma.

----------


## Janoccka

Da sa Brevijem treba znati  8)

----------


## Janoccka

Jel netko kupovao Concord trimax preko Neckermanna?
Buni me što tamo piše autosjedalica PREMIUM, ne spominje se Concord  :?   
Na izgled su iste....

----------


## ana.m

Ja ne volim baš kupnju preko kataloga...Rekla bih ti da odeš u Sloveniju ali malo ti je predaleko    :Razz:

----------


## Adrijana

Mi imamo Concord trimax ali prvo smo išli isprobati u Sloveniju. Dali su nam i da stavimo u auto i sl. Bez toga ne bi ni kupili.
Nešto tako bitno bolje je ne kupovati preko kataloga.

----------


## Janoccka

Da... meni je Slovenija... uhuhu daleko... A Neckermannu mogu vratiti ako mi ne paše.... 
Nekako mi nije legla ova Bebe confort Iseos, moram je još prostudirati... a nema ništa drugo na našem tržištu...

----------


## Janoccka

Mi smo na kraju kupili Bebe confort Trianos (ne znam otkud mi Iseos, a stalno sam mislila na Trianos). Jako sam se razočarala kada sam vidjela da se Concord Trimax koristi ili kao autosjedalica 9-18kg ili kao booster BEZ naslona. Ne može se koristiti kao booster sa naslonom i odmah sam odustala od kupovine. A jučer smo bili u Kiki samo radi autosjedalice  :/
Sreća pa je TL bio blizu pa nismo bez veze svraćali u ZG!

----------


## Drimm

> Mi smo na kraju kupili Bebe confort Trianos (ne znam otkud mi Iseos, a stalno sam mislila na Trianos). Jako sam se razočarala kada sam vidjela da se Concord Trimax koristi ili kao autosjedalica 9-18kg ili kao booster BEZ naslona. Ne može se koristiti kao booster sa naslonom i odmah sam odustala od kupovine. A jučer smo bili u Kiki samo radi autosjedalice  :/
> Sreća pa je TL bio blizu pa nismo bez veze svraćali u ZG!


Kao što rekoh u drugom topicu, to nije istina. Na booster od Trimaxa se nadograđuje naslon od Pro lifta.   :Wink:

----------


## Janoccka

Evo tek sada vidjeh odgovor, pa tamo i pišem....   :Wink:

----------

